# Barre de taches window sous mac ???



## cadaveria (9 Janvier 2004)

Il y a bien longtemp de ca, quand macOs X n'exitait pas encore, j'avais un petit logiciel qui métai fort utile, il me metai la bare de window mais sous mac(avec démarer et les aplis en cours), mais a cause de nombreux formatage ce logiciel a été perdu depuis des lustres , je voudrai savoir si quelqun connait le nom de ce logiciel ou d'un similaire.


----------



## demougin (10 Janvier 2004)

pourquoi repeter que windows est une tache?
par contre ta barre de tâches je vais regarder dans mes vielles archives dans la semaine


----------



## SergeD (10 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,
j'utilisais sous OS9, Action Go Mac de Power On Softwre, trés bien.
on le trouve sur versiontracker.


----------



## jfr (10 Janvier 2004)

Je vois pas vraiment pourquoi tu as besoin d'une barre des tâches alors que le dock fait exactement la même chose...


----------



## molgow (10 Janvier 2004)

> Je vois pas vraiment pourquoi tu as besoin d'une barre des tâches alors que le dock fait exactement la même chose...



Il ne dit pas qu'il va l'utiliser sur Mac OS X. D'ailleurs, ce programme s'appelle effectivement Action Go Mac, et je crois qu'il ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS 8-9.

Au passage, il m'était également indispensable lorsque j'étais sur OS 9.


----------



## LC475 (29 Août 2008)

A essayer : Fantastik


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Ça c'est du up.


----------



## denis_mac (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous
Moi aussi j'aimerais beaucoup avoir une barre avec toutes les feunetre "ouverte ou réduite" en bas.
Je trouve le dock pas trop mal mais largement moins performant que la barre des taches
Dans le dock il y a des application non utiliser (ces ce qui correspond au lancement rapide par simple clique, et il y a les application avec un petit signe pour dire quel sont actuellement ouverte. Mais c moins portique au niveau du visuelle ont vois largement moins bien la superposition des fenêtres. Il y a même assez souvent des fois ou je cherche une feunetre qui se cache et avec la barre des taches toute les fenêtre sont accessible avec un seul clique.
Ce petit logiciel exister autrefois mais je suis pas sur de pouvoir le retrouver aujourd-hui.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2013)

Salut *Denis*.

Quand je pense que *C0rentin* coucou s'étonnait en 2008 d'une remontée de sujet datant de 2004 - pour le coup il va pouvoir bisser. 

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas appeler ce fil le «_Ludion_», du nom de ces petits scaphandiers en verre creux aux pieds débouchés, emplis de juste ce qu'il fallait d'air dans leur partie supérieure pour être maintenus le casque affleurant l'eau, qu'on plongeait dans un bocal de verre rempli d'eau à ras bord et obturé par une membrane? Une pression suffisante sur la membrane, refoulant l'eau incompressible, la faisait remonter par les pieds dans les jambes du scaphandrier en comprimant l'air contenu dans son thorax et son casque, si bien que notre «_Ludion_» s'enfonçait doucement dans les profondeurs. 

Exactement comme un fil sous la pression des messages d'actualité coule lentement dans les profondeurs des archives. Pour remonter parfois à la surface sous l'effet de décompression d'un rappel qui suspend la pression de l'histoire... 

Plaisanterie à part, en ce qui concerne des logiciels Mac reprenant le principe de la barre de tâches de _Windows_ montrant les applications ouvertes et elles seules, le logiciel «(ACTION)Go_Mac» est obsolète, n'étant supporté que sous Mac OS 9 ou l'environnement «Classic». Ce qui s'en rapprochait le plus : «A_Dock X», est une application _Legacy_, qui n'est plus supportée à partir de «Lion 10.7.3». 

Reste «uBar» de _BRAWERSoft_, toujours opérationnel sous «Mavericks». Il s'agit d'un Panneau de Préférences, qui s'intalle dans les _Préférences Système_ et dont les options peuvent être réglées dans cet espace. Une barre inférieure, soit transparente, soit de la couleur choisie, s'affiche en bas d'écran et montre donc les applications ouvertes :




​
Quelqu'un qui opte pour le masquage du Dock et l'affichage de uBar a donc toujours uBar sous les yeux, et c'est le '_hovering over_' du pointeur  qui démasque le Dock à la volée, dont l'affichage outrepasse (_overides_) le temps du démasquage la barre uBar. 




​
Ainsi, les 2 peuvent être compatibles.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Novembre 2013)

et quand on pense qu'Exposé permet avec une touche (F9) ou un glissement de souris d'avoir toutes ses fenêtres à l'écran


----------

